# Gaggia Parts



## swilbaby (Dec 8, 2008)

HI,

I'm new here, I've had a look and can't find an answer:

I'm looking for a good online parts shop for my Gaggia classic, a parts shop that sells all the parts not just gaskets and baskets. Specificaly I'm looking to buy a new group head base.

I've tried Happy Donkey and Parts Guru in Canada, I did get stuff from Parts Guru before but they seem reluctant at the moment to deal with the UK.

Anybody know anywhere?

Thanks in advance, and keep brewing!

Stuart


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi,

When you say group head base...what do you mean? the crome group bell that the porta filter actually locks into?

It can be difficult to get parts. I can get hold of any part you need so if you give a little more info then Hopefully I can help.

Kind regards

Lee

Resident engineer!

07917 420873


----------

